# **Gone** Chris Froome book. Brand new. Pay postage only.



## Polite (6 May 2019)

Free to a good home.


----------



## MartinQ (6 May 2019)

Moi pls.


----------



## Polite (6 May 2019)

Ok, it's all yours. I reckon it'll cost a couple of quid to post.


----------



## KneesUp (9 May 2019)

I've just read this - he's surprisingly candid about his opinion on certain other riders and the Sky management. I found it a decent read - better than My Time by one of those certain other riders!

Has it been updated btw? Mine (50p from a charity shop) says 'Three times Tour de France Winner' on the cover, but it only goes up to the end of his first win.


----------



## Polite (9 May 2019)

I haven’t read it, it’s a duplicate gift.


----------



## MartinQ (10 May 2019)

Book received last night ... many thanks.
It looks like it has been updated ... they've changed the cover to say four times TDF winner (the book goes up to the end of the first win) :-)


----------



## Polite (10 May 2019)

Good news - happy reading!


----------

